
How We Developed the Official Chatbot for SF's Outside Lands Music Festival - pirosb3
https://www.reddit.com/r/Chatbots/comments/50doo0/how_we_developed_the_official_chatbot_for_sfs/
======
digitisedlipstk
Link to source: [https://dzone.com/articles/how-we-developed-the-official-
cha...](https://dzone.com/articles/how-we-developed-the-official-chatbot-for-
sfs-outs)

